#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Copiar diretórios entre maquinas linux

## wolf_sp

Srs, bom dia.

Qual o comando devo usar para copiar diretórios inteiros entre máquinas Linux usando o SSH?

Grato.

----------


## fabiano_guru

vc deve usar o scp ... ex

scp -r diretorio ipdestino:/diretorio-destino

----------


## SDM

pra sftp eu nao lembro o comando ao certo...pois eu uso o gftp...mas se vc quizer, pode usar CVS com ssh....um documento sobre a instalacao do CVS e o meu comentario sobre como usar com SSH fica aki: 
https://under-linux.org/noticia4435.html

----------

Ok, amigo .. obrigado pela dica!! Vou tentar agora mesmo!!

----------


## stumm

por sftp eh facil de copiar, primeiro tu se loga na maquina de onde tu quer copiar o arquivo:
sftp [email protected]ar
apos estar logado na maquina, use o comando:
vá ateh o diretorio que deve ser copiado(use o comando "cd" para ir ateh o diretorio...
apos isso:
get * /pasta/local
vai pegar todos os arquivos daquela pasta e copiar. para "/pasta/local"

----------


## augusto_jdl

Valeu pela dica Stumm




> por sftp eh facil de copiar, primeiro tu se loga na maquina de onde tu quer copiar o arquivo:
> sftp [email protected]ar
> apos estar logado na maquina, use o comando:
> vá ateh o diretorio que deve ser copiado(use o comando "cd" para ir ateh o diretorio...
> apos isso:
> get * /pasta/local
> vai pegar todos os arquivos daquela pasta e copiar. para "/pasta/local"

----------

